# How to remove distributor gear?



## RallyRabbit (Apr 2, 2001)

I was wondering if someone could tell me a method for removing the drive gear off the bottom of a distributor.
Any ideas? Ithink I could do it, but doing it without damaging it is the problem.


----------



## lotus7 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: How to remove distributor gear? (RallyRabbit)*

Tools:
hammer.
drift/punch with an OD smaller than the roll pin that secures the gear to the distributor shaft.
Large bench vise, or a block of wood w/hole for roll pin to exit thru.
Punch the pin out.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: How to remove distributor gear? (lotus7)*

What he said, make sure you've got good backing, that pin is in there really REALLY tight, you have to hit it VERY hard.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: How to remove distributor gear? (ABA Scirocco)*

I drilled the pin out. I was bending a centerpunch I was hammering that thing so hard. Wouldn't budge. Once I drilled it, the remains slid right out. IIRC(it was a coupla years ago), it will punch out one way but not the other. IE, it's a wedge fit into the dist shaft. Apparently I was hammering away from the wrong side. Live and learn.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: How to remove distributor gear? (Andrew Stauffer)*

I broke 2 punches and then took it a machine shop and had them press it out


----------



## RacerXXX85 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: How to remove distributor gear? (Nefarious1.8t)*

I just drilled mine out then put it back together with a roll pin i got from a hardware store


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: How to remove distributor gear? (RacerXXX85)*

I've drilled before. But found that with a solid vise, and nothing smaller than a 3.5 lb. sledge it'll come out. 5 lb. sledges make it easier tho.
later,


----------

